# First eBay Listing 2lbs Processor CPUs



## Anonymous (Oct 29, 2010)

Wanted to say hello and thank everyone on the board for providing great information and on occasion good entertainment. I appreciate your sharing all the knowledge and insight that only come from years of experience. Intelligent and talented bunch of folks in the forum :!: So THANKS AGAIN everyone.
Also wanted to share my first eBay auction of processors. Also if anyone is near Northern Colorado and interested in about 100 pounds of old motherboards and slot cards let me know. 

If anyone from the board wins my eBay auction be sure to mention that and I will add some extras to the shipment. :lol: 

Jonn Q Public

Link To Listing> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250717070460&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------

